# Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt



## Efeu (9. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Nachdem ich die arme Niri schon mit einigen Fragen belästigt habe (weil sie so traumhafte Minis hat), möchte ich diesen Thread eröffnen, um mein Projekt vorzustellen und vielleicht noch weitere Ratschläge zu erhalten.

Kurz zu mir: Aufgewachsen auf einem riesigen Grundstück mit Wald, Orchideenwiesen und Naturteich von inzwischen 20m Ausdehnung wohne ich jetzt mitten in der Innenstadt von Bremen. Zwar direkt an der schönen Weser, aber mit Natur ist auf meiner Terasse leider nicht viel los...Holzbrüstung, Überdachung und West-Wand schaffen da auch reichlich schwierige Bedingungen. Trotzdem habe ich es mir in den Kopf gesetzt, dort so viel Idylle zu schaffen wie möglich. D.h. es MUSS ein kleiner Teich her.

Ich habe mich nun für ein PE-Becken von 380l und 45cm Wassertiefe entschieden, dass ich auf Klinkern so hoch platzieren werde, dass es auf Höhe der Brüstung gelangt. Ich wollte dazwischen noch Styropor-Platten setzen und es mit einer Isolierschicht sowie Rindenmatten ummanteln.

Aber nun beginnen die Probleme...

1) Auswahl der Pflanzen
Leider habe ich durch die Überdachung abends nur kurz direkten Sonneneinfall und tagsüber fällt das Licht durch die Überdachung (es ist gewelltes Plexiglas) Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel davon dann tatsächlich für die Pflanzen nutzbar ist und ob das jetzt noch Halbschatten oder schon als Schatten zu bezeichnen ist, obwohl die Terasse eigentlich recht hell wirkt. 
Habe mich nun schon eifrig durch nymphaion geklickt. Aber meine 3 Wunschpflanzenarten (__ Iris, __ Schilfrohr und Seerose) brauchen ja alle reichlich Sonne. Gibt es gar keine Sorten, die auch mit diesen Bedingungen auskämen? 

Zum Thema Winterhärte...ich wollte im Winter eigentlich einen Temperaturfühler und Heizstab einsetzen, der das Wasser am zufrieren hindert. Oder ich könnte empfindliche Pflanzen (__ Muschelblume z.b.) in einem Mörtelkübel in der Waschküche überwintern. Vielleicht ist der Heizstab dann ja im Grunde gar nicht nötig!?

2) besagten Mörtelkübel (90l) wollte ich während des Sommers eigentlich als 2.Mini etwas höher neben dem Haupt-Mini platzieren und von dort irgendwie das Wasser in den Größeren plätschern lassen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen wie man eine Art Ausgießer/Überlauf bauen kann? (Sollte es eine Seerose geben, werde ich die genau am anderen Ende pflanzen, damit sie nicht so viel Strömung abkriegt)

Nur noch als Anmerkung...dies ist meine 1.richtige Wohnung, abgesehen von meinem Miniminimini-Studentenzimmer die letzten Jahre. Ich habe zwar bei meinen Eltern schon viel gewerkelt und Gartenarchitektur betrieben, aber ich verfüge jetzt nicht über Jahre-lange Erfahrung so wie viele von euch hier. 

Aber ich bin zu allem bereit


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo __ Efeu,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Hübsche Idee, die Du da hast.

Ein, zwei Dinge fallen mir da spontan ein: Schilfgras ist nun wirklich das wüchsigste, was Du Dir aussuchen konntest. Vielleicht doch lieber ein Rohrkolben?

Mörtelkübel: Jemand hat hier irgendwo mal beschrieben, dass er die Überläufe für so eine Mörtelkübelkaskade geformt hat aus den Griffen der Kübel mittels Heißluftföhn und einem Rohr/Rundholz zum Formen.

Was die Bedachung Deiner Terrasse angeht: Hast Du mal ein Foto? Manches Material ist nämlich durchaus brauchbar für Bepflanzung darunter...


----------



## Efeu (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo __ Efeu,
> 
> und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!
> 
> ...



Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt...bei uns ist __ Schilfrohr __ Rohrkolben. Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Aber braucht der nicht ganz viel Sonne? Genau wie __ Iris und Seerose? 

Bin gleich mal rausgeflitzt und habe ein Foto von der Terasse aktuell gemacht. Vielleicht besteht ja Hoffnung.



> Mörtelkübel: Jemand hat hier irgendwo mal beschrieben, dass er die Überläufe für so eine Mörtelkübelkaskade geformt hat aus den Griffen der Kübel mittels Heißluftföhn und einem Rohr/Rundholz zum Formen.



Hätte ja nie geglaubt, dass das funktioniert, aber die Idee ist fabelhaft.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo,

__ Iris habe ich auch schon im Halbschatten unter Bäumen blühen sehen. 
Kommt immer auf die Sorte an. 
Die bei uns heimische gelbe Wasserschwertlilie (Iris pseudacorus) braucht nicht zwingend pralle Sonne. 

Mit den Seerosen ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Die sind ein paar Stunden auf Sonne angewiesen. Aber ich würde es mit einer günstigen, kleineren Sorte mal probieren. Vielleicht ist das Dach ja doch durchlässiger als es aussieht.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo,

__ Iris habe ich auch schon im Halbschatten unter Bäumen blühen sehen. 
Kommt immer auf die Sorte an. 
Die bei uns heimische gelbe Wasserschwertlilie (Iris pseudacorus) braucht nicht zwingend pralle Sonne. 

Mit den Seerosen ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Die sind ein paar Stunden auf Sonne angewiesen. Aber ich würde es mit einer günstigen, kleineren Sorte mal probieren. Vielleicht ist das Dach ja doch durchlässiger als es aussieht.

Ach - jetzt ist das zweite Foto online. Das sind ja Doppelstegplatten, wie sie auch für Gewächshäuser benutzt werden. Versuch es!


----------



## Efeu (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Okay, danke für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich es wohl mal probieren müssen. Hatte gehofft, dass es möglicherweise eine Sorte gibt, die das noch am besten abkann, oder so.

Inzwischen habe ich das entsprechende Gefäß hier und der Bau beginng langsam...aber leider nur langsam, weil ich nebenbei immer noch 10h täglich arbeiten muss. *grmpf*


----------



## Efeu (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Noch ein Nachtrag...ich habe schon vielerorts nachgefragt, aber die Baustoffhändler hier habe alle keinen Sand mit Lehmanteil und ich weiß auch nicht wo ich Lehm zum untermischen herbekäme.
Wäre auch ein Sand vom Weserufer (gibt es bei einem Baustoffhändler) mit 5% Lehm okay ? Der ist allerdings recht teuer...
Oder reicht auch Spielsand?
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich wenig Nährstoffe einbringen darf, aber bei so gewaschenem Sand habe ich Sorge, dass die Pflanzen gar keine Nährstoffe haben.

(Bei einer Seerose würde ich es natürlich anders machen)


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Moin,

bei Beschaffungsschwierigkeiten gibt es natürlich Alternativen. Spielsand ist eine. Schön wäre es aber, wenn es der gelbe, etwas gröbere wäre und nicht der feine, der wie vom Strand aussieht. Zur Not geht der aber auch.
Für Seerose kannst du auch selbst etwas anmischen.
Guckst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694


----------



## Efeu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Nicht, dass man denkt hier passiert nix...
Habe mir jetzt Sand gekauft und vom Terrarienbedarf meines Bruders Lehmpulver. Davon kann man ja sicher etwas unter den Sand mischen.

Jetzt hänge ich irgendwie bei den Pflanzkörben fest. Gibt es dazu keine schönere Alternative als diese schwarzen Plastikteile? Habe hier mal irgendwas von Kokosfaser gehört, aber kann so etwas nirgendwo auftreiben...bzw. verrottet das nicht?
In den Minis, die ich hier gesehen habe, war das oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche teilweise so schön versteckt...ich tüftele noch wie ich das nachbauen kann.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Kokosfaser verrottet zu Algenfutter....


----------



## Efeu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Kokosfaser verrottet zu Algenfutter....



Also, bleiben nur diese hässlichen Plastikdinger?


----------



## niri (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Es gibt noch Pflanzkörbe aus Stoff, sie sind verrottungsfest, z.B http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_12?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=velda+pflanzkorb&sprefix=velda+pflanz%2Caps%2C245

LG
Ina


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo,

habe noch ein altes Bild von meiner Mörtelkübelkaskade gefunden. 


 


.


----------



## Efeu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*



niri schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Pflanzkörbe aus Stoff, sie sind verrottungsfest, z.B http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_12?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=velda+pflanzkorb&sprefix=velda+pflanz%2Caps%2C245
> 
> LG
> Ina



Das ist eine hervorragende Idee. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Efeu (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

So, alle Pflanzen sind bestellt...dan harre ich mal der Dinge, die da kommen.


----------



## Efeu (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Falls ihr nochmal gegenchecken wollt.Ich habe jetzt geplant:

Sumpf:
__ Zwergrohrkolben
__ Fieberklee
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Calla
__ Iris pseudacorus (ein Versuch)
__ Zwergbinse
Sumpfsimse (wie tief muss man die pflanzen?)

Unterwasser & schwimmend:
__ Hornblatt 
Tannenwedel
__ Seekanne 
__ Froschbiss
Kleine Mummel

Aufrechter __ Merk...da weiß ich noch nicht wie ich den am besten pflanze.irgendwie sieht das auf nymphaion anders aus als im Lexikon hier

Ich hoffe,es sind nicht zu viele,habe nur meine Wunschpflanzen ausgewählt


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo,

den Schwimmblattpflanzen könnte es etwas eng werden, aber das würde ich erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Efeu (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Heute kam nun endlich alles an. Ich dachte erst,wie das nur alles in dieses kleine Paket passen soll,aber die Pflanzen sind ja auch noch alle winzig. Hoffentlich fürchten sie sich nicht in dem riesen Becken 

Leider war das kleine __ pfeilkraut voller Blattläuse und das grösste Blatt am obersten Trieb war abgeknickt. Ich habe versucht alle zu entfernen und hoffe,dass es trotzdem gedeiht. Manche Pflanzen haben fast so viele gelbe Blätter wie grüne,aber jetzt können sie sich ja erholen.

Die Mummel hat sogar schon 2 Knospen


----------



## Efeu (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Noch eine (vermutlich dumme) Frage: wenn ich das Sand-Lehm-Gemisch mit Kies bedecke, können da neue Triebe überhaupt durchkommen?


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Kies oder Kiesel?

Ich würde es eigentlich gar nicht abdecken. Es sei denn, Du brauchst den einen oder anderen Stein, damit die Pflanze nicht aufschwemmt.


----------



## Efeu (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Aber komplett ohne Abdeckung schwemmt doch unter Wasser so viel Substrat aus?! (Mit Vlies ist es ja die gleiche Frage) Hatte das hier schon oft auf Fotos gesehen,nur mich eben grad wegen der Triebe gefragt


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Wer soll das Subtrat denn ausschwemmen, es sei denn du hälst den Gartenschlauch direkt drauf?


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Hallo,

BTW, einen Namen zum ansprechen fänd' ich nett. 

Zum Sand, ich verwende gewaschenen Quarzsand. Verwende ich Pflanzkörbe, dann lege ich die erst mit einem "Unkrautschutzvlies" aus. Das wird z.B. unter Kieswegen verwendet, hier gibt es das im Baumarkt. Mit dem Lehm ist das so eine Sache, der ist möglicher Nährstoffträger (für einen Teil der Nährstoffe), kann also Nährstoffe haben oder auch nicht. Man kann sich die Funktion des Lehms als Nährstoffpuffer vorstellen, nötig ist er nicht. Bei mir hat das mit Lehm unter Sand nicht so toll funktioniert und ich habe dann auf obig erwähnten Sand umgestellt.

Zur __ Iris, da gibt es größere, kleinere, welche die besser nasse Füße vertragen, manche nur schlecht. Mein Teichlein ist nur halbschattig und ich habe eine kleine blau blühende, die gut wächst. Ich habe nachgesehen, von der habe ich leider das Schild nicht mehr. Den Bezeichnungen der Baumarkt- und Gartencenterpflanzen kann man sowieso nicht trauen. Insgesamt habe ich drei verschiedene, kleinere Arten versucht, die beschriebene wächst und blüht (derzeit) im Halbschatten, die anderen beiden kommen nach dem Winter nicht so recht in die Hufe, die versuche ich jetzt intensiver zu päppeln. Ich versorge die ausschließlich über eher reichlich Langzeitdüngestäbchen (z.B. von Compo, Gardol) im Sand. Allgemein funktioniert das gut.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Efeu (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Natur vermisst...mein Mini-Projekt*

Entschuldigt, ich habe vorne gar nicht meinen Namen dazu geschrieben.
Von den desaströsen Versuchen, die beiden Becken zu verbinden, habe ich ja schon im anderen Thread geschrieben. Solange das nicht klappt, habe ich ja aber auch noch Zeit, eine geeignete Pumpe auszusuchen.

Nachdem wir noch einmal umbauen mussten, lasse ich den Teich jetzt erstmal ein wenig zur Ruhe kommen. Die kleine Mummel hat sich schon über die Wasseroberfläche geschoben und kann dann heute noch eine Stufe tiefer umziehen.
Das Wasser ist immer noch sehr trüb, aber der Teich hat ja auch erst seit vorgestern Abend seine Ruhe.

Liebe Grüße

Liv


----------

